# Police Officer Keith Crenshaw



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Keith Crenshaw*

Eupora Police Department, Mississippi

End of Watch: Wednesday, October 23, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 52
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 10/23/2013
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Keith Crenshaw was killed when he was struck by a subject vehicle that swerved to avoid the spike strip that Officer Crenshaw had deployed. Three subjects in the vehicle were wanted in connection with multiple attempted robberies earlier in the morning and led officers on a high speed chase across three counties. Officer Crenshaw deployed the spike strip at approximately 10:00 a.m. as the chase entered Europa. As the subjects approached they swerved into the median, fatally striking Officer Crenshaw. The vehicle then crashed into a utility pole.

One subject was killed in the wreck, and two others were taken into custody.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Eupora Police Department
150 North Dunn Street
Eupora, MS 39744

Phone: (662) 258-4121

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21854-police-officer-keith-crenshaw#ixzz2ievgPoiy


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Crenshaw.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Crenshaw.


----------

